# 2011 code, GEC can't also be EGC?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> This would be in reference to those grounding blocks we put under the meter made by Arlington. The ones that you run the ground wire through the block on its way to ground rods. No more?


What article are you talking about? It always helps to be able to read the section to respond to your question. My gut is that is not the intent of the article.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you talking about 250.94?...They just put that in there in 08


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

He is talking about this article



> 250.121 Use of Equipment Grounding Conductors. An equipment grounding conductor shall not be used as a grounding electrode conductor.


Read it again. It does not dismiss 250.94. This is saying that the EGC cannot be the GEC it does not say that the egc cannot be connected to the GEC because if that were the case then you would not be able to ground anything in the house as all egc's are connected to the GEC.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am getting these questions from some of the code change articles in the magazines. I haven't gotten the handbook yet. I was wondering how an inspector might interpret that. Its nice to be able to tag onto the water pipe ground connection or the connection to the rods for the common bond for satellite/cable/phone etc when doing an upgrade. Sometimes those aren't at the service entrance and tying on saves time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I am getting these questions from some of the code change articles in the magazines. I haven't gotten the handbook yet. I was wondering how an inspector might interpret that. Its nice to be able to tag onto the water pipe ground connection or the connection to the rods for the common bond for satellite/cable/phone etc when doing an upgrade. Sometimes those aren't at the service entrance and tying on saves time.


Did you read my post? It is not an issue.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

There have been situations that have come up in the past where it is feasible to use a feeder's EGC as a GEC. The new code eliminates that as an option.

For the life of me, I can't remember how it's happened in the past, but I know that people have come along on the forums and proposed doing so, and there was no code to prohibit it, prior to the 2011.

It has nothing to do with the intersystem bonding terminals.


----------

